# Spay incision day 10...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

By ten days I was back at the beach with mine!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you... that's what I needed to hear.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I think I had my boy at the park on the third day :curtain: but males heal up FAST. The girls I give it 7 days before off leash and 10 before jumping off walls into the bay :


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure wish your vet had given Layla something to keep from vomiting so much. that had to hurt.

Copper had an incision from the base of his penis all the way to his breast bone last February. It looked pretty gnarly, but has healed so well it is not evident unless you are looking for it. Layla's will too.:

He went on a 3 mile trail ride in the foothills 2.5 weeks after surgery with absolutely no problem (second picture). We had just been waiting for his staples to be removed since he couldn't get wet. I believe he had surgery on the 6th and this pic was taken on the 23rd.

I think Layla is still having some problems with her false pregnancy and she will be back to her old self as soon as that little problem is resolved.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora's incision was really gross looking. At one point it had swollen up to the size of a baseball! Fortunately the swelling went down with time, but it was definitely about 2 weeks before I started getting her on walks again.

Some dogs are just more complicated than others. Flora refused to urinate for 2 days after her knee surgery and she also started leaking poop b/c of an adverse reaction to the antibiotics. My vet says both of those things hardly ever happen, but there are just some dogs that respond differently to surgery.

I guess we got "those" kind of dogs!  I'm glad to hear Layla is doing a little better, and with time I am sure that things will get even better!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_kdmarsh: At one point it had swollen up to the size of a baseball!_ 

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have had a fit. Just a fit if that had happened to my dog. I guess I've been lucky with their surgeries and just didn't know it.

I didn't mean to imply that Layla should be pushed. Once she is feeling better she will get back to herself and want to do things like eat and play. I do think the false pregnancy is giving her quite a bit of trouble too.

I doubt you will even be able to see the incision after a couple of months though.
Poor little girl. It's been tough on her,


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

yup poor thing has had a rough time.... but she is doing much better today. I just had to get a bit firm with her about messing with the incision, so she is pouting LOL. The whining and shaking have gotten so much better. I have not given her any of the homeopathic meds today. She ate some kibble out of her bowl (wow!), and is drinking. She has been going psycho at the neighbors dog today, and any strange noise outside - I think she is just a bit jumpy still.

Thanks all,

Julie


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> _kdmarsh: At one point it had swollen up to the size of a baseball!_
> 
> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have had a fit. Just a fit if that had happened to my dog. I guess I've been lucky with their surgeries and just didn't know it.
> 
> ...


Oh, I was really nervous. I called and brought her in, and they said that some dogs have an allergic reaction to the internal sutures that they use... Which I guess they forgot when they used the same material on her knee, which also swelled up to the point where it looked like she had a bratwurst growing on her leg. :


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry that poor Layla is having such a hard time with this, but glad she is doing better now.

I did not manage to keep Mad very quiet during her recovery, cause as far as she was concerned the spay never happened. I was lucky that she didn't pay attention to the incision (litterally only glanced at it if I happened to be examining it) but even so it still looked pretty bad to me at the 10 day mark. If I search it out now, it amazes me how small the scar is.

Hang in the Layla, soon this will all be just a memory for you and mom.


----------

